# Magic @ Hornets...1/16/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@








Nothing fancy. Just thought I'd put this here in case anyone wants to chat about this game. Don't know if the Hornets will win this one but I enjoy watching Dwight play. I mean I like watching the Hornets play too but it's easier to watch when they're winning which is something they're not doing right now other than the current 2 game winning streak.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hornets will cause an upset


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> hornets will cause an upset


You think so?  

Oh and by the way guys, if anyone has NBATV, the game is there also.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Talk about having a bad year, Vinicius out for the season with a torn ACL. I really wanted the chance to see him play. 

Rasual is having a good game, so far. Hopefully, this can carry over to the second quarter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I only watched a little while the Virginia Maryland game was at half,but it sure looks ugly.I think that PHX Memphis game last night each team had as many points at the half as both teams together have in this game.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

hornets winning by 3 with 10:44 to go in the 4th


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Talk about having a bad year, Vinicius out for the season with a torn ACL. I really wanted the chance to see him play.
> 
> Rasual is having a good game, so far. Hopefully, this can carry over to the second quarter.


That really sucks about Marcus. This game is so sloppy! Brown is sucking terribly tonight. Tyson isn't doing his offensive thing tonight. LOL! Jannero is feeling it though. Now it's time for Sual to start feeling it again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a feeling Brown will be in Scott's kennel after tonight. LOL!!

I keep turning the channel to ESPN2 trying to watch Durant.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think Devin should be in the game during this overtime and it will probably be a mistake putting Hilton on Dwight. He's just looking too much like a rookie tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul is on his feet an awful lot. He'd better sit down and rest that ankle.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game turned out better than I thought it would. Pargo and Butler were the players of the game. 

Hornets 84
Magic 78

:clap2:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> *I don't think Devin should be in the game* during this overtime and it will probably be a mistake putting Hilton on Dwight. He's just looking too much like a rookie tonight.


If the Hornets would have lost this game, I would definitely be upset about that decision. Brown had a bad night, I believe he should have left Linton in the game. But, we have a 3 game win streak. Too bad, San Antonio will bring us down to earth on Friday.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, gotta give it up for Hilton in overtime. He's showing the coach why he need more playing time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Oh yeah, gotta give it up for Hilton in overtime. He's showing the coach why he need more playing time.


Yea Hilton wasn't too bad in OT. That stop he had on Dwight was a crucial play. I'm also glad they managed to win because of SA coming up next. And then the Lakers after that. They beat the Lakers with Paul but I doubt they do it without him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

3 in a row?

Wow...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> 3 in a row?
> 
> Wow...


I wonder if it could've made it to 4 had that game against Milwaukee not been cancelled.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Magic go cold in OT: lose to Hornets...*

_On a night filled with poor shooting, the New Orleans Hornets were fortunate to have Jannero Pargo on their bench.

Pargo scored a season-high 25 points, 21 of them after halftime as the Hornets scraped past the Orlando Magic 84-78 in overtime Tuesday night.

Pargo was 10-of-18 from the field, made three of his four 3-pointers and sank both his free throws. His teammates combined to go 20-of-62 from the floor as the Hornets shot just 37.5 percent._

http://www.nola.com/sportsflash/hor...ports-7/116900817535470.xml&storylist=hornets


----------

